# The team.



## Mastercrafter (Mar 14, 2015)

Anyone here know marcell and the team? 
Still decent guys? Seems they've expanded since I met them and I'm curious about their expansion and if it's kosher.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 14, 2015)

They're in deep with Dr. Tillicle now who's like #3 in the Zeta's. Shits been crazy man.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 14, 2015)

Damn i didnt know he was still in the business.  Last i heard he was in Latin America breeding guinea pigs for some underground fight ring......


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 14, 2015)

I heard Marcell had perfected cold fusion but was whacked by a Big Oil sponsored hit man...


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 14, 2015)

I never understood why he threw Tony Rocky Horror out of a window??


----------



## Mastercrafter (Mar 15, 2015)

Wtf? Really guys? Guinea pigs? I thought it was gerbils. 
And I recognize tillicle.... Kinda. Anyone fill me in? Been out of the loop for too long. Lol


----------



## Mastercrafter (Mar 15, 2015)

Ooh look a new guy who actually knows a guy......


----------



## Mastercrafter (Mar 15, 2015)

And has anyone experienced his domestic? 
As in quality and service quality


----------



## Joliver (Mar 15, 2015)

In 1972, a crack commando unit was sent to prison by a military court for a crime they didn't commit. These men promptly escaped from a maximum security stockade to the Los Angeles underground. Today, still wanted by the government they survive as soldiers of fortune. If you have a problem, if no one else can help, and if you can find them....maybe you can hire The A-Team.


----------



## Mastercrafter (Mar 15, 2015)

I got nothing.......


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 15, 2015)

Mastercrafter said:


> Wtf? Really guys? Guinea pigs? I thought it was gerbils.
> And I recognize tillicle.... Kinda. Anyone fill me in? Been out of the loop for too long. Lol



First this, then the A Team...this thread should be a sticky


----------



## Mastercrafter (Mar 15, 2015)

I can only imagine the laughs at my expense. What make this so sticky worthy? 
And winne the pooh suck, what kind of abstract pedo shit you got going on there? 
Die like caradine? In the closet with a grasshopper in your ass?


----------



## Mastercrafter (Mar 15, 2015)

You should warn the new ones that homework comes with getting your balls busted.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 15, 2015)

Mastercrafter said:


> You should warn the new ones that homework comes with getting your balls busted.



Come on buddy! It's all in good fun. I'm sure if someone knows the answer to your question, they'll chime in.  Now strap on your thick e-skin and flame away. 

Btw....that isn't Winnie the Pooh--it's his child eatin', daddy killin', mother ****in' cousin--Winnie the pillager.  Only honey pot he's interested in is between your ole lady's legs.


----------



## Mastercrafter (Mar 15, 2015)

Laughing here. I know it's all good fun. 
But really, homework always gets you kicked in the balls .
Thats winne the pooh... Packer. 
And I'm divorced, just left your house. That's not honey in your honey


----------



## mickems (Mar 15, 2015)

Mastercrafter said:


> Laughing here. I know it's all good fun.
> But really, homework always gets you kicked in the balls .
> Thats winne the pooh... Packer.
> And I'm divorced, just left your house. That's not honey in your honey





Atta' boy.


----------



## Mastercrafter (Mar 19, 2015)

You can have B. A.   
I'll see your a-team and raise you this. 
Wasn't much of a fan, but knew I knew that name.


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 19, 2015)

What was this thread about again?


----------



## Paolos (Mar 19, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> What was this thread about again?



Dr. Tillacle and the Mexican Mafia


----------



## Mastercrafter (Mar 19, 2015)

Genetically superior racing gerbils


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 19, 2015)

Rachael's perfect titties


----------



## Seeker (Mar 19, 2015)

Wasn't Marcell the black guy who got fuked in the ass in the movie Pulp Fiction?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 19, 2015)

Seeker said:


> Wasn't Marcell the black guy who got fuked in the ass in the movie Pulp Fiction?


Marcellus Wallace I think.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 19, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Marcellus Wallace I think.



Does he look like a bitch?


----------



## Mastercrafter (Mar 20, 2015)

What a random fact to remember seeker. Anything you need to disclose?


----------

